# Power X Feed Question



## sanddan (Aug 5, 2015)

I am new to a Bridgeport style mill (Jet 9X49) and have a question on the power x axis feed. Mine is the offshore version similar to those sold by enco and it has a "safety" feature that keeps the handle from turning when the feed is on. It requires you to push the handle to the left to engage it when turning the crank to move the table. Is this typical or just a poor feature of this model power feed? There is a sleeve pressed into the handle that seems to have a spring loaded spline engagement. To remove it I would have to make a new sleeve with a keyway, the keyway being the issue since I don't have a keyway broach set. Any chance there is a off the shelf part for this?


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 5, 2015)

That is one of those PITA features, thank you OSHA and the lawyers. We need to be saved from ourselves.

I have broaches from 1/8 to 1/2 inch if you want to drive over here.  Easy to make a stepped key if needed.


----------



## sanddan (Aug 5, 2015)

After posting the question I went out and removed the handle and measured the shaft and keyway. The shaft is 5/8" and the key is 3mm. Bummer, metric. The sleeve that has the disconnect is pressed into the handle and also pinned. There's no easy way to get the pin out (blind hole) and I really don't want to buy a 3mm metric broach for one job so I checked and found I can buy the standard handle on ereplacementparts.com. The simplest (not cheapest) solution is to just buy the handle and a jam nut and throw the old handle in the spare parts drawer or try to get used to the goofy "safety" handle.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 5, 2015)

What if you just took the spring out.


----------



## sanddan (Aug 5, 2015)

It's inside the sleeve. Can't get to it without removing the sleeve first. Catch 22? LOL


----------

